# Working structure: Malinois vs. GSD



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

There seems to be a good bit of confusion (myself included) regarding the structural differences and reasons for these differences between working malinois (KNPV style) and german shepherds. I don't want to hijack the other thread, so here's a new thread. Please ask questions and discuss differences between the structure of these breeds. Let's try to clarify *why* these differences exist.

My personal experience with malinois/dutchies has shown me that all around performance-wise I seem to prefer the malinois, but the temperament is not what I am looking for. My good friend's malinois have rock solid nerves and fabulous working ability, but at the end of the day are not the dog for me. I love spending the day with them, but it is oh so nice to be able to go home and leave them behind for her to deal with!

I have always been drawn to the balanced, thinking mind of the german shepherd. However, my experiences with german shepherds (mostly WGWLs) have been somewhat disappointing in the all-around physical ability arena. Perhaps I haven't had the chance to see the truly versatile GSDs in person, but regardless I would like to know a bit more about the reasons behind the differences. :help:

So to start things off: Why do german shepherds have such elongated backs? Why are malinois more 'square'? Advantages/disadvantages?

Please post other questions (as well as answers/opinions of course!).


----------



## björn (Mar 5, 2011)

I suppose the difference is the GSD has in greater extent being shaped by what people find beautifull, or a standard that you can obviously interpret differently. The malinois of workingstock has just been breed for performance, just like the GSD once was, afterall these two breeds was more or less identical in build before looks was more important than performance. But there are still GSDs that have a more shorter flat back with moderate angulation.


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess I should clarify. I said 'back', but really should have referred to their elongated nature with respect to height. The GSDs that I have in mind (I'm really only thinking of working lines here, not GSL or ASL) all have 'flat' backs in that they aren't roached and do exhibit moderate angulation with respect to the breed as a whole. 

When I look at a working GSD, I think *rectangle* and when looking at a malinois I think *square*. What are the advantages of the rectangular shape? German shepherd breeders breeding for performance still consistently produce dogs with a rectangular shape as compared to the malinois. Why?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

It seems like you just did not end up with the right GSD's, same can happen with any breed if you do not choose carefully. Rectangle, square, circle etc etc is not the answer.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The rectangle and longer back allow for more room underneath the dog while he is trotting. Since the HGH dogs are trotting while working the boarders, they need room for the reach and drive necessary for trotting all day.


----------

